# Cyclogest - lay down for 30 minutes?



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

I am currently using 400mg of cyclogest twice a day, vaginally. 

I've been reading on these boards that it's recommended for women to lay down for 30 minutes afterward, and was just wondering if that's true or not.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Some people may have been recommended to do this but it isn't necessary. Have you seen the size of them   hardly likely to fall out  

The wax they are made from is designed to melt quickly at body temperature and the majority of the drug should be absorbed within 10 minutes (maximum 20 minutes)

Maz x


----------



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

Brilliant. Thanks so much. I guess I was worried the drug was just 'dripping out' (sorry if TMI), so it's good to know it's probably being absorbed.


----------

